# Are you punching above your weight with your missus...?



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you punching above your weight when it comes to how the two of you look?

We all tell one of our mates he is and he gets quite offended by it but I think it's quite natural (obviously with exceptions) for woman to be the 'better looker' in the relationship as men are primarily attracted to looks, whereas women look more at how guys carry themselves, confidence, status and dare I say security :surrender:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

maybe he has a 10" fat nob like me??


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I am! shes a 10 and im a 7 modest 7 that is!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol..seriously some of these threads!!! I guess u guys are lucky that women don't always go for looks eh. @funkdocta unless u get urself a well used model THAT number is a waste


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..seriously some of these threads!!! I guess u guys are lucky that women don't always go for looks eh. @funkdocta unless u get urself a well used model THAT number is a waste


haha  Well all models can become well used in the end, just a matter of breaking them in :tt2:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> maybe he has a 10" fat nob like me??


picsorno10"fatnob


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am majorly punching. We met at uni and were friends for 7 years before we got together and I always thought she was way out of my league.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think we are pretty evenly matched in the looks dept.

And it's OK to say 'security' lol - I know I like a protective guy for sure


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

my missus has the upper hand on me lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> I am majorly punching. We met at uni and were friends for 7 years before we got together and I always thought she was way out of my league.


and ppl try and tell me not to friendzone... :whistling:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I think we are pretty evenly matched in the looks dept.
> 
> *And it's OK to say 'security' lol* - I know I like a protective guy for sure


Well I didn't want the feminist legion banging down my door yelling that they don't need a man to be financially and physically secure. It's becoming less of an issue these days with the rise of the 'independent woman' but still applies I think in certain areas!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> and ppl try and tell me not to friendzone... :whistling:


Lol I knew someone would pipe up haha. It was never really 'friendzone'. I played american football at uni, and she was a cheerleader (nice cliche there), so all the players and cheeries hung out. I had a girl at the time for 3 years of uni and she had a boyfreind. It wasnt until we finished uni and we used to meet up every now and then that we both became single and i made my move. Worked out quite nicely to be fair.

Even though I thought she was out of my league, I think I had enough confidence through the gym and putting on some mass compared to when i was 18 to pull it off...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Straight out of bed in the morning the wife has done well to bag me, once she has got ready for a night out everyone says i'm punching above my weight :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No. She is punching above her weight with me and I remind her of this regularly.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Straight out of bed in the morning the wife has done well to bag me, once she has got ready for a night out everyone says i'm punching above my weight :lol:


Ditto Mate!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Well I didn't want the feminist legion banging down my door yelling that they don't need a man to be financially and physically secure. It's becoming less of an issue these days with the rise of the 'independent woman' but still applies I think in certain areas!


Never financially. I've always worked hard, despite being a single mother, to stay off benefits and pay my way, so I never have to rely on someone for that! But physically, yes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Well I didn't want the feminist legion banging down my door yelling that they don't need a man to be financially and physically secure. It's becoming less of an issue these days with the rise of the 'independent woman' but still applies I think in certain areas!


Theres a Feminist legion on this forum??? Damn havnt seen that.....personally I think u can be an independent woman and still enjoy the security a man brings to the table....


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben_Dover said:


> Straight out of bed in the morning the wife has done well to bag me, once she has got ready for a night out everyone says i'm punching above my weight :lol:


Same here brother :beer:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

No we are both complete munters, but ugly and happy.

Strangely though our kids are both good looking don't know what happened there


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My misses is punching, need an upgrade soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any woman is more beautiful than any men. Men are hairy-arrised ugly fookers.

Therefore every man is punching above their weight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As an example, I would rather shag Susan Boyle than David Gandy


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Reckon me and the missus are evenly matched


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I think we are pretty evenly matched in the looks dept.
> 
> *And it's OK to say 'security' lol* - I know I like a protective guy for sure


I agree  Not in the gold digger sense but I am attracted to the that fact that my man ensures I'm safe and I know I can rely on him


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't call mine my better half for no reason.

She is better looking than me, but she's a far better person than me too.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Most of my ex girlfriends I would say are just above me on the looks scale.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Theres a Feminist legion on this forum??? Damn havnt seen that.....personally I think u can be an independent woman and still enjoy the security a man brings to the table....





RXQueenie said:


> Never financially. I've always worked hard, despite being a single mother, to stay off benefits and pay my way, so I never have to rely on someone for that! But physically, yes


Yeh I think it's great that this is becoming more common for women but in the 'traditional' family model the man went out to work to provide for the woman and the family! There's still some of this happening today but becoming less common!

Also think of the number of affluent potato faced, pot bellied fellas with good looking women on their arm!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm definitely punching above my weight.

Everyone who meets or sees pictures says she's gorgeous. Me on the other hand, pretty average looking and a hairy sweaty beast, but I treat her like a princess and act a gentleman to her so she loves me and always says I'm perfect for her


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To be honest it's usually the other way with me, most people think I can do better than the birds I end up with!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I've punched my missus but apart from that, let's say shes done well..


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yes I am! shes a 10 and im a 7 modest 7 that is!


awwww lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No. Going by the fact that people always say we will have gorgeous babies.

Saying that, they will be hairy as f.uck if they take after me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan0725 said:


> I've punched my missus but apart from that, let's say shes done well..


Ahh domestic abuse. Always a very funny subject to talk about with strangers on the internet (sarcasm)


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

It used to the missus hands down who had the advantage but lately I'm a bit of a hot property and even she's noticed a bit of a power shift :lol:

When she's made up though she looks amazing - easy a solid 9 IMO :drool:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:



> Ahh domestic abuse. Always a very funny subject to talk about with strangers on the internet (sarcasm)


It'll make him look really masculine and other board members will totally respect him.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Are you punching above your weight when it comes to how the two of you look?
> 
> We all tell one of our mates he is and he gets quite offended by it but I think it's quite natural (obviously with exceptions) for woman to be the 'better looker' in the relationship as men are primarily attracted to looks, whereas women look more at how guys carry themselves, confidence, status and dare I say security :surrender:


if all the women are the better looker in a relationship,then the ugly women must be with some real butt ugly guys then


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

My missus is currently my right hand...so no i'm not punching.

My ex was an 8 though and i'm a generous 6.


----------



## hollis3162 (Jul 1, 2013)

The missus is a good 8 and I'm way down but she's a right, royal, pain in the [email protected] @rse and I'd trade her in, right now, for a nice fat-****d 5 or 6-er.

I'm trying my bloody best to make her life great but she's got hormone's turned up to eleventy-nine. She's like a boss. A really [email protected] boss. I shall keep on trying, all the same, until I snap and pack up my vests, move out and become McDonalds Dad to my kids.

I'm hoping for an early menopause.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

When I take @MissMartinez hand in marriage then fvck yeah I'll be punching well above my weight!!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> Are you punching above your weight when it comes to how the two of you look?
> 
> We all tell one of our mates he is and he gets quite offended by it but I think it's quite natural (obviously with exceptions) for woman to be the 'better looker' in the relationship as men are primarily attracted to looks, whereas women look more at how guys carry themselves, confidence, status and dare I say security :surrender:


Don't worry dating ugly guys is the new black this year


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dan0725 said:


> I've punched my missus but apart from that, let's say shes done well..


making those jokes is ok here is it? @Katy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> We can't hijack another thread!!


Best just say yes and get it over with then


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

from my point of view, im punching above my weight.

from her point of view, she is punching above her weight.

were both a bit insecure i think :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> We can't hijack another thread!!


Haha that is true!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> making those jokes is ok here is it? @Katy


I think that sometimes it's ok to leave a post that showcases the posters immaturity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Although this thread could use a pic of your midrif ;-)


All good things come those who wait  haha


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think that sometimes it's ok to leave a post that showcases the posters immaturity.


And is yet just a joke.. Well it seemed that way.

It'll be a real shame if this forum turned into one where you can't even have a joke(Albeit funny or not).


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> And is yet just a joke.. Well it seemed that way.
> 
> It'll be a real shame if this forum turned into one where you can't even have a joke(Albeit funny or not).


sure anyone whos ever been hit by their partner will find it hilarious. not very welcoming to others really


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> sure anyone whos ever been hit by their partner will find it hilarious. not very welcoming to others really


Can say that about almost all kinds of jokes really. It shouldn't get to a point where you sensor everything in case it offends people.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yes I am! shes a 10 and im a 7 modest 7 that is!


Shes 10? You sicko


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> Can say that about almost all kinds of jokes really. It shouldn't get to a point where you sensor everything in case it offends people.


so a free for all of rape, violence and paedo jokes would be ok? obviously not imo but i know not everyone will think the same


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> so a free for all of rape, violence and paedo jokes would be ok? obviously not imo but i know not everyone will think the same


have you ever thought of lightening up mate and enjoying life?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> And is yet just a joke.. Well it seemed that way.
> 
> It'll be a real shame if this forum turned into one where you can't even have a joke(Albeit funny or not).


Really not funny. In the slightest.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> have you ever thought of lightening up mate and enjoying life?





RXQueenie said:


> Really not funny. In the slightest.


i have to agree with rxqueenie mr whey


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> i have to agree with rxqueenie mr whey


no not just about this thread just about a lot of threads you come into my retirement one went of course because you seem to like toi bring things down


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it was more a pun on the fact the thread title has a typo.

I don't think anyone is condoning domestic violence by trying to make a cheap joke about a misleading thread title.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

touche


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

My missus, strangely is getting better with age , I was joking earlier when I called her munter but I do regard myself as a lucky man , maybe my eyesight is fading ad I get older though who knows


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> no not just about this thread just about a lot of threads you come into my retirement one went of course because you seem to like toi bring things down


now youre bringing this down changing the subject even more. no need to fight with me wheyman


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> making those jokes is ok here is it? @Katy


I bet you were forever running to the Teacher at school to tell on all the other kids who did even the slightest thing that you didn't agree with.

Mentioning a Mod in relation to a post? Why not just report it or is it possible you just like to be dramatic?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> When I take @MissMartinez hand in marriage then fvck yeah I'll be punching well above my weight!!!


Join the the que and im first one in it 

Actually I think you owe her a picture of her name on your abs


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Charles Atlas said:


> I bet you were forever running to the Teacher at school to tell on all the other kids who did even the slightest thing that you didn't agree with.
> 
> Mentioning a Mod in relation to a post? Why not just report it or is it possible you just like to be dramatic?


back off betty


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> making those jokes is ok here is it? @Katy


laurieloz???


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I think it was more a pun on the fact the thread title has a typo.
> 
> I don't think anyone is condoning domestic violence by trying to make a cheap joke about a misleading thread title.


FFS, don't let common sense come in the way of drama and faux offence.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> Join the the que and im first one in it


Too late I've already bought the ring haha.

And for @MissMartinez information the stones the size of a ketterbell


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> back off betty


Post reported


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Charles Atlas said:


> Post reported


good so they can see your aggressive nature


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Too late I've already bought the ring haha.
> 
> And for @MissMartinez information the stones the size of a ketterbell


I edited my post after you quoted lol but think its only fair


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> laurieloz???


F.uck I couldn't remember his name,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> I edited my post after you quoted lol but think its only fair


You're right its only fair, either tonight or in morning, watch this space haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You're right its only fair, either tonight or in morning, watch this space haha


Can't keep a good lady waiting mate .


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

steveb1 said:


> making those jokes is ok here is it? @Katy


He was mocking the thread title ffs.

'Oooh miss miss, that boy was naughty'.

Oddball.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> He was mocking the thread title ffs.
> 
> 'Oooh miss miss, that boy was naughty'.
> 
> Oddball.


thank you for the personal insult


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

I 100% am punching above! Shes 10 year younger than me aswell  kinda gets me paranoid incase she traded me in for a younger model in a few year but fk it what will be will be i try not to stress about it too much haha!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm Rocky Fookin' Dennis!! Of course I 'punch above my own weight'-the birds I've had here in Thailand (must STRESS- the none prostitute variety) are what many men or even ladies could only dream of...'Punching above' now with my fabulous Chinese GF and when I finish with her- I'll punch well above my weight again :lol:

....Actually- I don't believe in the comment 'punching above'.....If you're a stable bloke,confident,funny,confident,funny and confident- then women come regardless of the looks comparison....But are my GF's better looking than me??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

steveb1 said:


> thank you for the personal insult


I think you should ask for a name change to 'wooden spoon'.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Never financially. I've always worked hard, despite being a single mother, to stay off benefits and pay my way, so I never have to rely on someone for that! But physically, yes


Exactly the same as me !!

How do you find time to train so much as well as travelling all the way to your fella's place with a kid ? I bet prepping with a house full of kids food is hell !!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> Can say that about almost all kinds of jokes really. It shouldn't get to a point where you sensor everything in case it offends people.


I see your point, but we are not sat in our living room with our mates. Dont get me wrong, i regularly joke about pedo's, rape, woman beating and what have you. It tends to be a male way of dealing with dark issues. But theres a time and a place.


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I see your point, but we are not sat in our living room with our mates. Dont get me wrong, i regularly joke about pedo's, rape, woman beating and what have you. It tends to be a male way of dealing with dark issues. But theres a time and a place.


Joking about domestic abuse in a women's refuge- not the right place

Picking up on a typo and making an albeit not very funny joke in the gen-con section of a bb forum- no big deal imho


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cookie-raiser said:


> Exactly the same as me !!
> 
> How do you find time to train so much as well as travelling all the way to your fella's place with a kid ? I bet prepping with a house full of kids food is hell !!


I never did a lot of the travelling 

But I think if u really want something then u just go for it, 9 times out of 10, you'll fit everything in, just means less sleep  And yeah, it's totally not cool with the sweetie tin within reach, but again, focused on goal, so not really an issue.

Good on u as well.... great mindset in this day and age!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I see your point, but we are not sat in our living room with our mates. Dont get me wrong, i regularly joke about pedo's, rape, woman beating and what have you. It tends to be a male way of dealing with dark issues. But theres a time and a place.


I understand mate. It seemed like the guy just made a spin on the thread title. Don't get me wrong if the thread was about someone getting abuse from their partner and someone made a joke in regards to that then yeah, that's not the time or place but I can't see how making a joke, spinning the thread title can be deemed unacceptable when the thread is really totally unrelated to that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Charles Atlas said:


> Joking about domestic abuse in a women's refuge- not the right place
> 
> Picking up on a typo and making an albeit not very funny joke in the gen-con section of a bb forum- no big deal imho


Male animal. Completely agree.

In a post where many of the women will undoubtedly click on. Not a wise choice. This is the sort of thing we joke about between ourselves. Most women dont get it. Therefore, it will deter more training orientated females. And lets face it, it's too much a coc.k fest as it is :lol:


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Male animal. Completely agree.
> 
> In a post where many of the women will undoubtedly click on. Not a wise choice. This is the sort of thing we joke about between ourselves. Most women dont get it. Therefore, it will deter more training orientated females. And lets face it,* it's too much a coc.k fest as it is* :lol:


lets not go too far now


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> thank you for the personal insult


Mate you're so contentious & passive aggressive, I've noticed on a few threads, chill the fvck out and try enjoy your day! The comment that originally upset you had been acknowledged by a mod therefore no need for you to get involved unless you've got something to say that is on topic or slightly off topic but humorous.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> I understand mate. It seemed like the guy just made a spin on the thread title. Don't get me wrong if the thread was about someone getting abuse from their partner and someone made a joke in regards to that then yeah, that's not the time or place but I can't see how making a joke, spinning the thread title can be deemed unacceptable when the thread is really totally unrelated to that.


Im just being a white night to get the females on the site that i will never meet to like me :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I think it was more a pun on the fact the thread title has a typo.
> 
> I don't think anyone is condoning domestic violence by trying to make a cheap joke about a misleading thread title.


No typo or intent to mislead. I believe saying 'you're punching a bit there' is short for you punching above your weight with your partner all over the UK?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> No typo or intent to mislead. I believe saying 'you're punching a bit there' is short for you punching above your weight with your partner all over the UK?


I did read it as punching so clicked the thread for that reason. Not that it matters...the OP clarifies.


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Male animal. Completely agree.
> 
> In a post where many of the women will undoubtedly click on. Not a wise choice. This is the sort of thing we joke about between ourselves. Most women dont get it. Therefore, it will deter more training orientated females. And lets face it, it's too much a coc.k fest as it is :lol:


Deffo a cock-fest, agree with you on that!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> No typo or intent to mislead. I believe saying 'you're punching a bit there' is short for you punching above your weight with your partner all over the UK?


'Are you punching with your mrs?'

I'd have thought the phrase would be 'Are you punching above your weight with your Mrs?'

Either way, if taken literally the thread title on it's own could be taken out of context, which is why the lad made a joke about it, no biggie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

@ewen @MissMartinez

Can't believe I'm showing my midriff outside of summer! Un pumped too, well I did do a sit up to get out the chair lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> @ewen @MissMartinez
> 
> Can't believe I'm showing my midriff outside of summer! Un pumped too, well I did do a sit up to get out the chair lol.


You really didn't need to tag me :lol:


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> You really didn't need to tag me :lol:


you should compare abs :wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> Can't keep a good lady waiting mate .


Haha, its your fault I had to return the favour!!

Not half as good as the divine martinez attempt, I'll do a better one an pm it  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steveb1 said:


> you should compare abs :wub:


Haha I dont use tapatalk and for some reason the forum software has stopped some users uploading direct pics , I have facebook if your that desperate to perv over a fat fcuk like me


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> Haha I dont use tapatalk and for some reason the forum software has stopped some users uploading direct pics , I have facebook if your that desperate to perv over a fat fcuk like me


haha my oh wont be impressed so better not lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha, its your fault I had to return the favour!!
> 
> Not half as good as the divine martinez attempt, I'll do a better one an pm it  lol


Send her a full frontal boner pic with her name written on you somewhere , she'll love that 

But write it somewhere where it'll be seen :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steveb1 said:


> haha my oh wont be impressed so better not lol


Show him if you like :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> Send her a full frontal boner pic with her name written on you somewhere , she'll love that
> 
> But write it somewhere where it'll be seen :lol:


She will want my children if I do that haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> She will want my children if I do that haha


Only one way to find out buddy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> No typo or intent to mislead. I believe saying 'you're punching a bit there' is short for you punching above your weight with your partner all over the UK?


Never heard it said that way before??


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Do not have a partner, but some of the girls i dated were probably evenly matched. If i do get married though, wouldn't really care about looks. Looks fade quickly, and these days beauty is with applying make up (damn i love British girls, they know how to apply makeup)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm suppose to be working @ewen and @Spawn of Haney, my random bursts of laughter at my desk aren't going down too well :lol:
> 
> You are distracting me!!!


Hey don't blame it on us


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I have this problem were women think im too high


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

If you wanna punch above your weight, go somewhere where your looks aren't typical. My mate looks like he's been run over by a bus but he's got a decent Thai bird.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Single at the minute.

I've slept with plenty of really pretty girls but always end up in relationships with average looking girls.

I can pull em but can't seem to keep em. Could be worse like.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Possibly but she thinks she's punching above her weight. I ain't gonna try change her mind


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I am... just don't let her know i think that!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I am punching way above my weight


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

but problem is if you go too ugly then you cud have ugly babies!!! not gud


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm punching waaaayy above mine


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Mine has a better job than me her own house newer car and is twenty years younger than me i would say i'm a lucky fella indeed


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm punching waaaayy above mine
> 
> View attachment 146031


cute but mega needs a tan!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it's about even when I date girls. I go after the cute "next door" type of girls rather than the dulled 10/10 girls. Just hard to find a proper feminine girl here in Copenhagen 

I'd say I'm a 9. 13+ when I'm drunk. :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DanishM said:


> I think it's about even when I date girls. I go after the cute "next door" type of girls rather than the dulled 10/10 girls. Just hard to find a proper feminine girl here in Copenhagen
> 
> I'd say I'm a 9. 13+ when I'm drunk. :thumb:


really how come? Danish women are stunning and naturally so


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> cute but mega needs a tan!


We both do. Maybe when the fecking sun shines again, we'll both have a go.

She's not bad for a 45 yearold


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> really how come? Danish women are stunning and naturally so


Not in Copenhagen they aren't. I need to move to Jutland to find a nice "old fashioned-feminine" girl that I'm searching for lol  Here in Copenhagen they are afraid of showing emotions, appreciation and in general they are just full of themselves most of the time. When I find a girl I drop her quite quickly, because I just can't stand it - even if she's hot.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Found you one


Those tits :whistling: She's also 11 years older than me, not a big thing, but still!  I'm more of an ass-man though!


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

my mum on the right after 6months giving birth to me. imo better than my dad


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Which one is your dad?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

13 pages and only one person hqs posted a girlfriend picture! :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Straight out of bed in the morning the wife has done well to bag me, once she has got ready for a night out everyone says i'm punching above my weight :lol:


Same mate. She can look rougher than a bag of broken bottles in the morning but when shes tarted up shes ****ing stunning.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Which one is your dad?


no pics of him but he was baldin .good confidence , and nicest guy (people said) goes to show personality>aesthetics, he was broke then aswell with major health issues.

here is current pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Porn for @MissMartinez


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> We both do. Maybe when the fecking sun shines again, we'll both have a go.
> 
> She's not bad for a 45 yearold
> 
> View attachment 146032


 Did you meet her before or after your AAS?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Spawn of Haney
> 
> Smoothed over since Xmas !
> 
> View attachment 146059


Just rolled my tongue back in!! Great physique, amazing shape!

Looks like I am going to be taking a trip over the pond at some point


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I look forward to it ;-)


Me too!! Them quads <3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah i was punching above my weight with my ex she was fat as fuwk


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I was gunna say I'm punching above my weight with our lass, however ive just taken this photo of her



Now I'm not so sure  she'd f*kin kill me if she knew id uploaded that :lol:

She doesnt scrub up too bad though, ill let you guys decide if im punching above my weight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I was gunna say I'm punching above my weight with our lass, however ive just taken this photo of her
> 
> View attachment 146063
> 
> ...


She's gonna have your pants down mate haha.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Academically I'm pinching above my weight as my mrs is switched on to fcuk! ... She tries to use intelligence to blow me out however when it comes to simple things like "opening a jar of jam" she's fcuked so I'm used for elbow grease and she's used for writing me stuff on the computer!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> She's gonna have your pants down mate haha.


Haha ive been fighting the urge to upload the photo of her sleeping to facebook all morning


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Haha ive been fighting the urge to upload the photo of her sleeping to facebook all morning


Do it lmao, one thing that fb is actually good for!

I'm guessing she'd want revenge though.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah i was punching above my weight with my ex she was fat as fuwk


But you were going to kill yourself over her? I don't even.... Have you gone in really bad shape since your AVI


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd get revenge and would up the anti, so I'll be having none of this when were married lolz!!!


Whatever you say boss  haha


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd get revenge and would up the anti, so I'll be having none of this when were married lolz!!!


Get....... A....... Room.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

siamakdieded said:


> But you were going to kill yourself over her? I don't even.... Have you gone in really bad shape since your AVI


She was far from the main reason & I am bulking, I always look crap on a bulk & I don't care, cause I look good when I cut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I am lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Did you meet her before or after your AAS?


 Met her 17 years ago when I wasn't training & weighed around 11 stone


----------

